
Fuck it. Why 100% commitment is needed to succeed - ryantbrown
https://medium.com/@brandon_brown/just-say-fuck-it-why-100-commitment-is-needed-396660bccb3e
======
coldtea
Really? How about all these who succeeded without 100% commitment?

